
Ask HN: How much do you spend on SaaS monthly subscriptions? - tzury
We are a 30+ employees startups, and I was looking at the passing year&#x27;s costs and realized our SaaS exceeds $2500 monthly payments.<p>Those are SaaS for utilities that helps us run the company and get things done, that includes CRM, git, monitoring, blog and website hosting, and so on. This amount excludes our own SaaS cloud costs (runs on 3 major public cloud, AWS, GCP and Azure).<p>I wonder what is the situation at other companies (we pay in total ~ $85 per seat per month).<p>Beyond comparison, I wonder if there is a fit for a &quot;do-it-all&quot; open source platform that can do it all for free. From task management, to CRM, to hiring and HR and on and on.<p>thanks for your time and happy new year!
======
ibash
That doesn’t seem like a lot.

You should be comparing the price against the cost of building in house or the
cost of implementing and fixing an open source solution. You’re probably
saving money.

